# What is Yoni soap? What makes a soap safe for the vagina ?



## starfire (Jan 19, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone. I was hoping that maybe someone here can enlighten me. What the heck makes a vaginal soap safe for the outer area of the vagina? I saw this really popular soap page on instagram that sells “Yoni Soap” and there are all these reviews about it helping women with their cramps and yeast infections. Can a soap actually achieve that? I was majorly skeptical because the soaps were colored clearly unnaturally and I wouldnt use a vaginal soap that wasnt a neutral color. 

Even brands like Honeypot and Vagisil that have feminine vaginal soaps, what makes them that way? Maybe they are not lye based but that is the only soap Ive ever made. I have been selling to my close friends and family and they always ask me if my soap will throw off their PH. Im like, I dont think so! But I use mica and TD and fragrance oils and vanilla stabilizers and other synthetic ingredients sometimes. Are these safe for the vagina? Thank you so much in advance for any input at all and I hope I posted this on the correct board.


----------



## Nyknits (Jan 19, 2021)

starfire said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I was hoping that maybe someone here can enlighten me. What the heck makes a vaginal soap safe for the outer area of the vagina? I saw this really popular soap page on instagram that sells “Yoni Soap” and there are all these reviews about it helping women with their cramps and yeast infections. Can a soap actually achieve that? I was majorly skeptical because the soaps were colored clearly unnaturally and I wouldnt use a vaginal soap that wasnt a neutral color.
> 
> Even brands like Honeypot and Vagisil that have feminine vaginal soaps, what makes them that way? Maybe they are not lye based but that is the only soap Ive ever made. I have been selling to my close friends and family and they always ask me if my soap will throw off their PH. Im like, I dont think so! But I use mica and TD and fragrance oils and vanilla stabilizers and other synthetic ingredients sometimes. Are these safe for the vagina? Thank you so much in advance for any input at all and I hope I posted this on the correct board.


I’m just as skeptical as you are.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 19, 2021)

A feminine wash needs to be gentle and PH balanced. The yoni feminine bar looks like mp but there are no ingredients that I could find so no way to know if its detergent based or a lye soap.

As far as the claims, its BS. Soap cleans, it not going to treat any medical conditions or tighten anything.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 19, 2021)

Honeypot and Vagisil use surfactants that are much more gentle than any lye-based soap. If you must use a soap down there, consider unscented ones of at least those two brands. Be careful with Honeypot though. They actually use some EOs in most of their products, which even I admit, were helpful when I tried them. Other than that, Yoni looks like handmade lye soap, which I personally would not use near my lady bits unless it was color and fragrance free and even then, little to no coconut oil should be used in that formula.

Edit- as an aside, should we have a warning for the menfolk here?


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 19, 2021)

@Arimara I don't really understand the warning against soap though. I use vagisil and salt bars, honestly I can't tell any differance.
No irritation or other unpleasantness.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 19, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> @Arimara I don't really understand the warning against soap though. I use vagisil and salt bars, honestly I can't tell any differance.
> No irritation or other unpleasantness.


Honeypot's whole thing is the use of EOs, one of which is peppermint I think. Depending on how sensitive you are, that wash can either burn the dickens outta you or be pleasantly tingly.

Soap in general is alkaline while our vaginas are acidic environments. My warning was taking into consideration that some of us are more prone to UTIs than others and since our urethra is within proximity and many feminine products have dyes and scents, it was only a precaution. Otherwise, do you as long as no strong, weird smells and/or appear.


----------



## The Park Bench (Jan 19, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> A feminine wash needs to be gentle and PH balanced. The yoni feminine bar looks like mp but there are no ingredients that I could find so no way to know if its detergent based or a lye soap.
> 
> As far as the claims, its BS. Soap cleans, it not going to treat any medical conditions or tighten anything.


Laughed at"tighten anything"


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 19, 2021)

@drjengunter has a lot to say about products like this.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 19, 2021)

A quick search suggests that "Yoni" Soap is simply a euphemism for vagina as there appears to be several different companies selling it.

Here are some copy/paste ingredients:

Coconut Oil, Herbal Infused Olive Oil, Palm Oil,  Raw Shea Butter, Organic Yogurt, Castor Oil, and Apple Cider Vinegar.

Jojoba oil, Retinols, Glycerine, Vitamin-a, Shea butter, Alcohol, Rosehip oil.

glycerin, shea butter, pure essential oils, and natural mica powders. 

essential oil, olive oil, coconut oil, acv, shea butter, rose clay 

*WINNER-WINNER CHICKEN-DINNER:  *Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Shea Butter, Castor Oil, Sodium Hydroxide, Apple Cider Vinegar, Rosemary Essential Oil, Basil Essence Oil, Rose Absolute, Dried Rose Petals.  _At least it's soap, but I'm pretty sure I don't want to rub dried rose petals on my nether regions._

glycerin, shea and mango butter, olive oil, sunflower oil, lemongrass, sweet almond oil, moringa oil, neem oil, honey, rosemary extract, lavender, lemon E.O, Turmeric E.O, vitamin E, eucalyptus leaves, activated charcoal, beetroot powder, natural mica powders.  

infused with herbal olive oil blend, tea tree, and oregano oil.  

_GYN once told me that a gentle soap and water is all you need.  Change you pad or tampon frequently.  And if you feel to cleanse after your period...warm distilled water.  Wear panties with a cotton crotch.  Don't wear tight panties or pants.  Let it get a little air and sunshine._


----------



## starfire (Jan 19, 2021)

Nyknits said:


> I’m just as skeptical as you are.


I’m saying! 


Arimara said:


> Honeypot's whole thing is the use of EOs, one of which is peppermint I think. Depending on how sensitive you are, that wash can either burn the dickens outta you or be pleasantly tingly.
> 
> Soap in general is alkaline while our vaginas are acidic environments. My warning was taking into consideration that some of us are more prone to UTIs than others and since our urethra is within proximity and many feminine products have dyes and scents, it was only a precaution. Otherwise, do you as long as no strong, weird smells and/or appear.


this makes a lot of sense. I am going to look up more information on surfactants. Thank you for your input! I want to try making a vaginal soap, I guess I’ll go for a heavy olive oil formula, since I don’t use palm oil.


The Park Bench said:


> Laughed at"tighten anything"


So many of these Instagram brands are claiming to be able to do this! And make it “wetter” or strengthen libido all types of crazy mess lol.



TheGecko said:


> A quick search suggests that "Yoni" Soap is simply a euphemism for vagina as there appears to be several different companies selling it.
> 
> Here are some copy/paste ingredients:
> 
> ...


My GYN told me the same! She just told me to stay away from fragrances if I felt irritated at all. And I agree about the rose petals, it sounds scratchy lol. 
The only ingredient here I haven’t used in my CP soap yet is the apple cider vinegar. I thought you couldn’t put vinegar in soap. But maybe that’s just CP? Either way I feel all the ‘yoni’ marketing is sus. Lol. The turmeric EO sounds pretty cool though.



Obsidian said:


> A feminine wash needs to be gentle and PH balanced. The yoni feminine bar looks like mp but there are no ingredients that I could find so no way to know if its detergent based or a lye soap.
> 
> As far as the claims, its BS. Soap cleans, it not going to treat any medical conditions or tighten anything.


This makes sense to me the most! Like soap cannot achieve that it’s not medicine lol.



Obsidian said:


> @Arimara I don't really understand the warning against soap though. I use vagisil and salt bars, honestly I can't tell any differance.
> No irritation or other unpleasantness.


Im the same way if I use dove or something store bought down there it may be irritating but my handmade soaps always feel fine even the ones with a little fragrance in them. I guess everyone has different levels of sensitivity at the end of the day. I wouldn’t market soap with mica or fragrance as feminine soap though.


----------



## Catscankim (Jan 20, 2021)

Arimara said:


> Edit- as an aside, should we have a warning for the menfolk here?



I think the title will keep men away LOL

I dunno, I have never used anything different for my body than I used down there. I'm almost 50 and now I'm like...have I been doing it wrong all my life? LOL


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 20, 2021)

Nyknits said:


> I’m just as skeptical as you are.


I am thinking that any product that makes those kinds of claims is total BS.  Soap cleans, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Louise Taylor (Jan 20, 2021)

Arimara said:


> Honeypot's whole thing is the use of EOs, one of which is peppermint I think. Depending on how sensitive you are, that wash can either burn the dickens outta you or be pleasantly tingly.
> 
> Soap in general is alkaline while our vaginas are acidic environments. My warning was taking into consideration that some of us are more prone to UTIs than others and since our urethra is within proximity and many feminine products have dyes and scents, it was only a precaution. Otherwise, do you as long as no strong, weird smells and/or appear.



Haha, this reminded me of a review I read some years ago. It has only taken me an hour’s browsing to find it. Laughed my socks off when I read this the first time.
This blog was not the original review that I read but here was the first place that I found it.









						This Girl's Hilarious Review Of Original Source Mint Shower Gel Is Going Viral
					

It's too funny!




					www.tyla.com


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 20, 2021)

Arimara said:


> Edit- as an aside, should we have a warning for the menfolk here?


No. 
If men can't handle women talking about vaginas due to their own fragile masculinity, that's their problem not ours. LOL (kidding - but not really! LOL) 

What I am wondering is why people are not educated enough to realize that the vagina itself is a self cleaning organ and that water alone would suffice in cleaning it, but if you do feel you need something a little "extra" it should be in the form of a natural douche and not a bar of soap.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Plain water down there folks. Soap is a cause of UTIs. All around with soap  but certainly not "right there."


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 20, 2021)

Louise Taylor said:


> Haha, this reminded me of a review I read some years ago. It has only taken me an hour’s browsing to find it. Laughed my socks off when I read this the first time.
> This blog was not the original review that I read but here was the first place that I found it.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! That definitely brought a few chuckles.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 20, 2021)

jcandleattic said:


> No.
> If men can't handle women talking about vaginas due to their own fragile masculinity, that's their problem not ours. LOL (kidding - but not really! LOL)
> 
> What I am wondering is why people are not educated enough to realize that the vagina itself is a self cleaning organ and that water alone would suffice in cleaning it, but if you do feel you need something a little "extra" it should be in the form of a natural douche and not a bar of soap.


They way I looked at it was more we're talking about what they just don't know. I surely don't know what it's like to have to be concerned with body parts exclusive to the male anatomy and I might treat it as a study.

I was made aware about the nature of our vagina's since 13 through very thorough health & sex ed. I had hoped to share a good chunk of that with my child. since much of it still applies.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 20, 2021)

soapmaker said:


> Plain water down there folks. Soap is a cause of UTIs. All around with soap  but certainly not "right there."



I don't think anyone who uses soap down there is actually washing up inside, I know I'm not but I do wash everything external.


----------



## Talispa1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I think the title will keep men away LOL


Warning would be nice. Unfortunately curiosity got the better of me. Good information to know but not quite as helpful to me


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 20, 2021)

Talispa1 said:


> Warning would be nice. Unfortunately curiosity got the better of me. Good information to know but not quite as helpful to me



Consider yourself warned  . This subject comes up every once in awhile, usually with the same results lol.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 20, 2021)

Of course we could start a new episode of that perennial favorite, "_Menthol soap -- make only if you want your menfolk to take even LONGER showers!_"


----------



## DMack (Jan 20, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I think the title will keep men away LOL
> 
> I dunno, I have never used anything different for my body than I used down there. I'm almost 50 and now I'm like...have I been doing it wrong all my life? LOL


Nor I do I guess I’ve been doing it wrong the past 44 yrs as well! . Soap is fine, everyone has different sensitivity but at the end of the day, unless you really are doing it wrong, you aren’t putting soap *inside* your vagina anyways so your ph balance wouldn’t be affected


----------



## Arimara (Jan 20, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> I don't think anyone who uses soap down there is actually washing up inside, I know I'm not but I do wash everything external.


I should hope not but again, our urethra is just next to our vaginas and, depending on how we wash, catches the full experience of everything.


----------



## starfire (Jan 20, 2021)

Louise Taylor said:


> Haha, this reminded me of a review I read some years ago. It has only taken me an hour’s browsing to find it. Laughed my socks off when I read this the first time.
> This blog was not the original review that I read but here was the first place that I found it.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God that was so dramatic! hahahaha so good! 



jcandleattic said:


> No.
> If men can't handle women talking about vaginas due to their own fragile masculinity, that's their problem not ours. LOL (kidding - but not really! LOL)
> 
> What I am wondering is why people are not educated enough to realize that the vagina itself is a self cleaning organ and that water alone would suffice in cleaning it, but if you do feel you need something a little "extra" it should be in the form of a natural douche and not a bar of soap.


Yes this makes sense ! And I agree! 


Arimara said:


> They way I looked at it was more we're talking about what they just don't know. I surely don't know what it's like to have to be concerned with body parts exclusive to the male anatomy and I might treat it as a study.
> 
> I was made aware about the nature of our vagina's since 13 through very thorough health & sex ed. I had hoped to share a good chunk of that with my child. since much of it still applies.


You would be surprised how many schools dont actually do sex ed! I worked at Lush for five years and got this question from sooo many clients. And many men asking me for their wives, and daughters about the PH thing too. The truth is that many educators dont do their jobs, and many doctors dont take time to explain and answer questions. In any case, this is a forum for soap and if men are soap makers too their clients still may have the same questions! Plus theres more than likely a woman in their life they may want to share the knowledge and discourse with as well. Its just bodies! the info may help men too. 


Obsidian said:


> I don't think anyone who uses soap down there is actually washing up inside, I know I'm not but I do wash everything external.


I agree we probably shouldnt put anything actually up there to clean except water.

I have learned a lot from everyones answers thanks so much! I have no idea how these companies get away with it and they always seem to have the largest followings. Now I am thinking they most likely paid for their following and made extra accounts to make those ridiculous reviews .


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jan 21, 2021)

Louise Taylor said:


> Haha, this reminded me of a review I read some years ago. It has only taken me an hour’s browsing to find it. Laughed my socks off when I read this the first time.
> This blog was not the original review that I read but here was the first place that I found it.
> 
> 
> ...


Omg too funny


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 21, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> I don't think anyone who uses soap down there is actually washing up inside, I know I'm not but I do wash everything external.


No, I didn't mean inside. It can still get in enough to tingle and disrupt the natural self cleaning balance of that area.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 21, 2021)

soapmaker said:


> No, I didn't mean inside. It can still get in enough to tingle and disrupt the natural self cleaning balance of that area.


Exactly...


----------



## toomanydogs (Jan 21, 2021)

I immediately unfollow anyone who posts a “yoni” soap, or really any other dubious claim for that matter. I don’t know how these people get away with this stuff.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 21, 2021)

I'd never even heard of douche until i went to the USA back in the 90s.  Rows and rows of the stuff on the drug store shelf.  My American friend told me her partner would always ask if she'd douched before any 'activity' between them commenced.  
Y'all seem obsessed with cleanliness 'down there' and i guess that's why the likes of 'Yoni Soap' is marketed.  Consumerism at its best! Create a fear/doubt and then sell a product to rectify it.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 22, 2021)

@KiwiMoose Growing up, I was taught not to use one unless necessary, if at all. Often, a douche made problems worse. I don't even know if they still exist, to be honest.


----------



## maxine289 (Jan 22, 2021)

jcandleattic said:


> No.
> If men can't handle women talking about vaginas due to their own fragile masculinity, that's their problem not ours. LOL (kidding - but not really! LOL)
> 
> What I am wondering is why people are not educated enough to realize that the vagina itself is a self cleaning organ and that water alone would suffice in cleaning it, but if you do feel you need something a little "extra" it should be in the form of a natural douche and not a bar of soap.


I thought that douching with water was a no-no because it disturbed the ph and could cause problems.  Supposedly, that's why women used to douche with a vinegar and water solution.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 22, 2021)

maxine289 said:


> I thought that douching with water was a no-no because it disturbed the ph and could cause problems.  Supposedly, that's why women used to douche with a vinegar and water solution.


I didn't say water. I said a natural. Admittedly I used the wrong verbiage and should have said "natural cleansing" douche (which is meant as a vinegar/water solution)
But as stated above they shouldn't be used at all. 

The vagina is a self cleansing organ and unless there is a problem (that needs a doctor's attention) nothing should be used.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 22, 2021)

When I was growing up in the 80s, douching was very popular and they were everywhere. Commercial of moms teaching their daughters how to be "fresh" lol.

A doctor told me not to use them, not the vinegar, nothing. Only a medicated one under the care of a doctor would ever be warranted.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh, and remember those "feminine hygiene" sprays -- deodorant for the nether regions? They were popular back then too. The implication being if you couldn't douche it away (whatever "it" was) then you should spray it away. Or vice versa. 

I have no words.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 22, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, and remember those "feminine hygiene" sprays -- deodorant for the nether regions? They were popular back then too. The implication being if you couldn't douche it away (whatever "it" was) then you should spray it away. Or vice versa.
> 
> I have no words.


Designed by men for women - because they know best ;-)


----------



## MaryinOK (Jan 22, 2021)

I am a diabetic, so occasionally get a small amount of sugar "overspill" in my urine. That can encourage yeast infections. So I *do* wash my labia with color- and fragrance-free olive oil soap using Zany's recipe. I notice that those that sell "Yoni Soap" are pretty adamant about how necessary it is to "stay fresh and clean". LOL. Reminds me of some of the 1950s ads (yes, I've been around a while...)


----------



## Nyknits (Jan 23, 2021)

toomanydogs said:


> I immediately unfollow anyone who posts a “yoni” soap, or really any other dubious claim for that matter. I don’t know how these people get away with this stuff.


I’m doing the same. So many people making unrealistic claims. I love seeing the creativity and I get inspired by my Instagram “friends”. However, these claims make it bad for those who are honest and play by the rules.



Nyknits said:


> I’m doing the same. So many people making unrealistic claims. I love seeing the creativity and I get inspired by my Instagram “friends”. However, these claims make it bad for those who are honest and play by the rules.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m a master’s level registered nurse - and I just have to say Kitten Love!!  Douching is totally unnecessary.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 23, 2021)

haha - Kitten Love!


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 23, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I’m a master’s level registered nurse - and I just have to say Kitten Love!!  Douching is totally unnecessary.


I don't know how I said "kitten love" - that's what I get for typing in the car (not driving!).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 23, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> I don't know how I said "kitten love" - that's what I get for typing in the car (not driving!).


Kitten Love is an autocorrect/overwrite that SMF uses when you say W......T.......F.  It's not allowed coz it's rude


----------



## starfire (Jan 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Kitten Love is an autocorrect/overwrite that SMF uses when you say W......T.......F.  It's not allowed coz it's rude


Aww wow I never knew that! That is so cute haha. In any case I agree these people are totally provoking fear to get money.


----------



## Sarouche (Jan 23, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Designed by men for women - because they know best ;-)


I had an older patient who was staying with her daughter and thought she was using one of those sprays before her GYN appointment but it was one of the kids containers of spray on glitter instead. It made quite an impression on the doctor who said “my aren’t we fancy”


----------



## AliOop (Jan 23, 2021)

Yup, "kitten Love" started right here on SMF, folks. All the cool kids say it now, too. 

@Sarouche - spray glitter??


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 24, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Yup, "kitten Love" started right here on SMF, folks. All the cool kids say it now, too.
> 
> @Sarouche - spray glitter??


Yep - and another word for 'kitten' would be quite at home here in this thread about vaginas.


----------



## violets2217 (Jan 24, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Kitten Love is an autocorrect/overwrite that SMF uses when you say W......T.......F. It's not allowed coz it's rude


That’s awesome! But now I’m childishly wanting to type it and see the magic happen!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 24, 2021)

Kitten love fits a little too well. I didn't know it was an edit. And those feminine deodorants, I used to use them on my jeans before febreeze became a thing when I stayed over someplace. They also served as emergency deodorants for when I ran out. I'm weird, I know.


----------



## Marsi (Jan 24, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> That’s awesome! But now I’m childishly wanting to type it and see the magic happen!


Kitten Love

did   childish


----------



## Nyknits (Jan 25, 2021)

I just saw this thread on Twitter tonight and thought I would share









. The Dr recommends Cerave or Cetaphi for cleansing the vulva.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 7, 2021)

That was interesting to see.


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 7, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> A quick search suggests that "Yoni" Soap is simply a euphemism for vagina as there appears to be several different companies selling it.
> 
> Here are some copy/paste ingredients:
> 
> ...



Yogurt seems counter-intuitive for the vajayjay.  But women have had vaginas since the dawn of time, so maybe its some ancient wisdom.



Obsidian said:


> When I was growing up in the 80s, douching was very popular and they were everywhere. Commercial of moms teaching their daughters how to be "fresh" lol.
> 
> A doctor told me not to use them, not the vinegar, nothing. Only a medicated one under the care of a doctor would ever be warranted.



I mostly remember women running on a beach and talking about feeling "not so fresh" and then feeling "fresh"  I'm pretty sure they ran on the beach after their "freshening"


----------



## Iluminameluna (Feb 9, 2021)

My mother in law's advice to me when I married her son was to douche once a week with what called medication. It was something that doubled as floor cleaner, akin to the old Pine Sol. Never used it.
Nowadays I make a bar of soap for myself that my family likes as well, that I need to use every time I go to the bathroom.
I suffer from chronic UTI's. And though I take meds specifically for them, I did ask my urologist if I should take extra precautions, and she said it wouldn't hurt. So far so good, and no vaginal issues.


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 9, 2021)

Iluminameluna said:


> I suffer from chronic UTI's. And though I take meds specifically for them, I did ask my urologist if I should take extra precautions, and she said it wouldn't hurt. So far so good, and no vaginal issues.



All cotton panties.  Loose clothing.  Dab, don't wipe.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 9, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> All cotton panties.  Loose clothing.  Dab, don't wipe.


+ cut out sugar, change to an alkaline diet.


----------



## Marley (Feb 10, 2021)

From one bath n body group I used to be in, it was explained that Yoni cleansing/steaming, and a specific soap for that area, is very much an ethnic/cultural thing. One person posted she makes her Yoni soap after placing the ingredients on an "altar" for the duration of one lunar cycle before making her stuff.  I mean, that's some crazy stuff going on there.  

I use whatever soap happens to be in my hand, never had a problem. But hey, if there's money to be made by making a vajayjay soap, I'll give it a whirl and laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 10, 2021)

I saw this video recently - Mama Doctor Jones is an OBGYN who makes educational and often humorous videos about all things to do with OB and GYN topics. This video touches on what to wash with as well as pH levels, amongst her rants about the marketing of this particular product. 

If you don't want to watch the whole video, the summary relevant to soapers is:  

Only ever use water inside the vagina, if you feel you need to, but it's self cleaning so shouldn't actually need anything. 
Water only, or *gentle unscented* soap on the vulva.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 10, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> I saw this video recently - Mama Doctor Jones is an OBGYN who makes educational and often humorous videos about all things to do with OB and GYN topics. This video touches on what to wash with as well as pH levels, amongst her rants about the marketing of this particular product.
> 
> If you don't want to watch the whole video, the summary relevant to soapers is:
> 
> ...



That should be viewed by all of us. I don't need my daughter buying into that nonsense and feeling bad due to that.


----------



## Nyknits (Feb 10, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> I saw this video recently - Mama Doctor Jones is an OBGYN who makes educational and often humorous videos about all things to do with OB and GYN topics. This video touches on what to wash with as well as pH levels, amongst her rants about the marketing of this particular product.
> 
> If you don't want to watch the whole video, the summary relevant to soapers is:
> 
> ...



Excellent video. Thank you for sharing. The Dr covered everything including being respectful of beliefs and practices.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm always reminded of this when I see Yoni soap. I hope no one ever asks me to make such a thing.


----------



## Nyknits (Feb 10, 2021)

Omgoodness! Flaps?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 10, 2021)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> View attachment 53948
> I'm always reminded of this when I see Yoni soap. I hope no one ever asks me to make such a thing.


"kebab" soap????  Oh dear...


----------



## Iluminameluna (Feb 10, 2021)

@TheGecko and @KiwiMoose I should've mentioned I have an autoimmune issue that I've learned to manage for over 30 years now, and don't use undies at all, and my diet of allowed foods is constantly narrowing.
My UTI issue isn't run off the mill, and my washing at every visit to the toilet is probably more to quell my anxiety than actually preventing any infection from taking hold.
So to clarify, I wasn't touting my soap as a medicine AT ALL, in any way, shape, form. I only meant that I didn't have any dryness issues on the external parts where I use the soap. I never wash the inner labia, or my vagina, but do wash everywhere else that can contaminate my clothing since I can't wear panties due to the thinning of my skin from long term steroid use. 
Just hoping this clarifies what I didn't say in my previous post.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 10, 2021)

Iluminameluna said:


> @TheGecko and @KiwiMoose I should've mentioned I have an autoimmune issue that I've learned to manage for over 30 years now, and don't use undies at all, and my diet of allowed foods is constantly narrowing.
> My UTI issue isn't run off the mill, and my washing at every visit to the toilet is probably more to quell my anxiety than actually preventing any infection from taking hold.
> So to clarify, I wasn't touting my soap as a medicine AT ALL, in any way, shape, form. I only meant that I didn't have any dryness issues on the external parts where I use the soap. I never wash the inner labia, or my vagina, but do wash everywhere else that can contaminate my clothing since I can't wear panties due to the thinning of my skin from long term steroid use.
> Just hoping this clarifies what I didn't say in my previous post.


Not at all - I shouldn't be making suggestions.  I know what it's like when you have a longstanding issue and you've tried everything, and then someone says "have you tried...?" YES, YES I have!


----------



## Iluminameluna (Feb 11, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Not at all - I shouldn't be making suggestions.  I know what it's like when you have a longstanding issue and you've tried everything, and then someone says "have you tried...?" YES, YES I have!


Thanks for being understanding, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## beckster51 (Feb 11, 2021)

Iluminameluna said:


> My mother in law's advice to me when I married her son was to douche once a week with what called medication. It was something that doubled as floor cleaner, akin to the old Pine Sol. Never used it.
> Nowadays I make a bar of soap for myself that my family likes as well, that I need to use every time I go to the bathroom.
> I suffer from chronic UTI's. And though I take meds specifically for them, I did ask my urologist if I should take extra precautions, and she said it wouldn't hurt. So far so good, and no vaginal issues.


I had a chronic UTI problems for years when I was younger.  If you have never been told, you need to urinate soon after having sex.  It's unbelievable what a difference it makes.  Also, no tight fitting pants all the time.  That part of your anatomy needs some ventilation occ


----------



## Nibiru2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> View attachment 53948
> I'm always reminded of this when I see Yoni soap. I hope no one ever asks me to make such a thing.


That is a bogus ad floating around on the internet.  Miss Kim Novak would NEVER let her likeness be on an ad such as this.


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 11, 2021)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> View attachment 53948
> I'm always reminded of this when I see Yoni soap. I hope no one ever asks me to make such a thing.



If you're getting old kipper odor, you probably need a doctor not some lux.  LOL.

I'm gonna see if I can reference my mimsy next time I talk to my PCP.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 11, 2021)

Nibiru2020 said:


> That is a bogus ad floating around on the internet.  Miss Kim Novak would NEVER let her likeness be on an ad such as this.



It's def a bogus ad .... here's the actual one. But even this one makes interesting cosmetic claims.


----------



## Iluminameluna (Feb 11, 2021)

beckster51 said:


> If you have never been told, you need to urinate soon after having sex


Believe me, the UTI issue lasted so long that I heard all the advice I'd already heard and some that I found enlightening. 
Now I'm on something called Imiprex (the generic spelling is weird).


----------



## Savonette (Feb 12, 2021)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> View attachment 53948
> I'm always reminded of this when I see Yoni soap. I hope no one ever asks me to make such a thing.


This just ruined me!  I read this dang email in the dentist waiting room.


----------



## GypsyPriestess (Jun 2, 2021)

starfire said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I was hoping that maybe someone here can enlighten me. What the heck makes a vaginal soap safe for the outer area of the vagina? I saw this really popular soap page on instagram that sells “Yoni Soap” and there are all these reviews about it helping women with their cramps and yeast infections. Can a soap actually achieve that? I was majorly skeptical because the soaps were colored clearly unnaturally and I wouldnt use a vaginal soap that wasnt a neutral color.
> 
> Even brands like Honeypot and Vagisil that have feminine vaginal soaps, what makes them that way? Maybe they are not lye based but that is the only soap Ive ever made. I have been selling to my close friends and family and they always ask me if my soap will throw off their PH. Im like, I dont think so! But I use mica and TD and fragrance oils and vanilla stabilizers and other synthetic ingredients sometimes. Are these safe for the vagina? Thank you so much in advance for any input at all and I hope I posted this on the correct board.




Hello. I just read your question after reading an article on this very topic here:








						The TRUTH About Yoni Bars: A Soaper's Guide to Safe Personal Cleansing and Loving Your Flora
					

One of the most controversial topics that we see in our online soap making groups and soap making forums is about “yoni soaps”. These are soaps that are (supposedly) formulated to be used specifically for cleansing your “yoni.” Explore commonly shared misinformation and unproven medical claims




					www.ultimatehpsoap.com
				




I hope you find this information as helpful and vital as I did. 
Namaste


----------



## AAShillito (Jun 3, 2021)

MaryinOK said:


> I am a diabetic, so occasionally get a small amount of sugar "overspill" in my urine. That can encourage yeast infections. So I *do* wash my labia with color- and fragrance-free olive oil soap using Zany's recipe. I notice that those that sell "Yoni Soap" are pretty adamant about how necessary it is to "stay fresh and clean". LOL. Reminds me of some of the 1950s ads (yes, I've been around a while...)


I was thinking Zany's Castile is the way to go. I started using goats milk soap about 5 years ago and " knock on wood" never any personal issues tho menopause is a raging beeotch lm tell you



Iluminameluna said:


> My mother in law's advice to me when I married her son was to douche once a week with what called medication. It was something that doubled as floor cleaner, akin to the old Pine Sol. Never used it.
> Nowadays I make a bar of soap for myself that my family likes as well, that I need to use every time I go to the bathroom.
> I suffer from chronic UTI's. And though I take meds specifically for them, I did ask my urologist if I should take extra precautions, and she said it wouldn't hurt. So far so good, and no vaginal issues.


Have u seen the old print  ads recommending lysol? Holy beezlebub that is not good for the vajayjay


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 3, 2021)

Hmmm, maybe I'm missing a marketing opportunity here: "when it comes to your yoni, you can rely on The Efficacious Gentleman"


----------



## Relle (Jun 3, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Hmmm, maybe I'm missing a marketing opportunity here: "when it comes to your yoni, you can rely on The Efficacious Gentleman"


Nooooooo, , the mind boggles.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 3, 2021)

Relle said:


> Nooooooo, , the mind boggles.



There are so many more options, but I worry about getting banned


----------



## Relle (Jun 3, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> There are so many more options, but I worry about getting banned


Watching, watching you EG


----------

